# Remember Clinique Chubby Sticks?



## SweetCheeks (Feb 15, 2008)

I still have one in Angel Kiss, such a pretty product. Anyone know of a good dupe for this since Clinique discontinued it?


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you have a pic so that we can try to rec a dupe from it? If not, you could turn a sample in to Three Custom Color and they can dupe it for you...


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is one:

Clinique Chubby Stick - No. 6 Sugar Cane 2.9g


----------



## frocher (Feb 15, 2008)

.........


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks, those are great, just wish they had some lighter colors for summer.


----------

